# Qlogic 2432 isp0 problem



## wwoneway (Feb 22, 2013)

I've got a QLogic fibre channel card in my system.
FreeBSD version : FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p4

Here are isp0 information:

```
isp0: <Qlogic ISP 2432 PCI FC-AL Adapter> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xfb540000-0xfb543fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
isp0: [ITHREAD]
```
There are some infromation on the display.

```
(probe0:isp0:0:0:4): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
(probe0:isp0:0:0:5): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
(probe0:isp0:0:0:6): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
(probe0:isp0:0:0:7): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
```
What are these means? I am new to FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2013)

Update to at least 8.3, FreeBSD 8.2 is end-of-life.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## wwoneway (Feb 22, 2013)

I will use FreeBSD8.3 to try it.

Thanks SirDice.


----------

